# Differences between depersonalization and derealization...



## 2deepathinker

Can someone please tell me the difference between what Derealization feels like compared to depersonalization? Sometimes I feel like my surroundings are getting further and further away (is this derealization or depersonalization?)

Other times, I feel like people look strange to me, and I look a little strange to me. Which one would this be if any?

Last but not least, when you are obsessing about your existence and life, is this Depersonalization or derealization? Thanks for your help!


----------



## FoXS

the first two points are DR. i know them very well. the surrounding is suddenly changing and everything seems strange, objects are distorted and seem unlikely.
how do you deal with this? many people get panic attacts and hide at home in their flat. i personally try to ignore it. and you?


----------



## no3one

This isn't the end all and be all since it's a public site but the info has been there a while and no one has complained. It is to be taken with a grain of salt though since it's wikipedia.

--"Derealization (DR) is an alteration in the perception or experience of the external world so that it seems strange or unreal. Other symptoms include feeling as though one's environment is lacking in spontaneity, emotional colouring and depth.[1] It is a dissociative symptom of many conditions, such as psychiatric and neurological disorders, and not a standalone disorder. It is also a transient side effect of acute drug intoxication, sleep deprivation, and stress.

Derealization is a subjective experience of unreality of the outside world, while depersonalization is unreality in one's sense of self. Although most authors currently regard derealization (surroundings) and depersonalization (self) as independent constructs, many do not want to separate derealization from depersonalization.[2] The main reason for this is nosological, because these symptoms often co-occur, but there is another reason of great philosophical importance, namely, that the phenomenological experience of self, others, and world is one continuous whole. Thus, feelings of unreality may blend in and the person may puzzle over deciding whether it is the self or the world that feels unreal to them."--

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization

I've had DP/DR since I can remember and I don't get panic attacks, at least like I've read them to be. I haven't known anything else so it seems normal to me. The ways things look, sound and act, odd and a lot of times like a movie (though not nearly enough). People's faces and other things contorting, sounds, were strange too. Where I did get panicky was, where I thought having those kinds of things happen and think no one else in the world does - therefore that meant that I really was an alien and alone. That really freaked me out. As I got older I began questioning everything constantly (obsessing), every little detail about everything. The ways I "saw" things I had no problem with and I like them. Being alone (misunderstood) seems impossible to live through. I don't see things as distorted as I used to, which sometimes I really miss. I attribute that mostly to medication, though there are other factors. If peope didn't go through things like me and they couldn't understand me how could I ever exist anywhere but my head? That idea ruined everything and was driving me crazier everyday - I ruminated and couldn't let it go - until medication.


----------



## 2deepathinker

no3one said:


> This isn't the end all and be all since it's a public site but the info has been there a while and no one has complained. It is to be taken with a grain of salt though since it's wikipedia.
> 
> --"Derealization (DR) is an alteration in the perception or experience of the external world so that it seems strange or unreal. Other symptoms include feeling as though one's environment is lacking in spontaneity, emotional colouring and depth.[1] It is a dissociative symptom of many conditions, such as psychiatric and neurological disorders, and not a standalone disorder. It is also a transient side effect of acute drug intoxication, sleep deprivation, and stress.
> 
> Derealization is a subjective experience of unreality of the outside world, while depersonalization is unreality in one's sense of self. Although most authors currently regard derealization (surroundings) and depersonalization (self) as independent constructs, many do not want to separate derealization from depersonalization.[2] The main reason for this is nosological, because these symptoms often co-occur, but there is another reason of great philosophical importance, namely, that the phenomenological experience of self, others, and world is one continuous whole. Thus, feelings of unreality may blend in and the person may puzzle over deciding whether it is the self or the world that feels unreal to them."--
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization
> 
> I've had DP/DR since I can remember and I don't get panic attacks, at least like I've read them to be. I haven't known anything else so it seems normal to me. The ways things look, sound and act, odd and a lot of times like a movie (though not nearly enough). People's faces and other things contorting, sounds, were strange too. Where I did get panicky was, where I thought having those kinds of things happen and think no one else in the world does - therefore that meant that I really was an alien and alone. That really freaked me out. As I got older I began questioning everything constantly (obsessing), every little detail about everything. The ways I "saw" things I had no problem with and I like them. Being alone (misunderstood) seems impossible to live through. I don't see things as distorted as I used to, which sometimes I really miss. I attribute that mostly to medication, though there are other factors. If peope didn't go through things like me and they couldn't understand me how could I ever exist anywhere but my head? That idea ruined everything and was driving me crazier everyday - I ruminated and couldn't let it go - until medication.


Thank you! The worst part for me is the ruminating. I am due to pick up some medication, but I am scared to take it. I also kind of feel like "what if I exist only in my head", of course I think that is irrational, but sometimes I feel like I am a set of eyes watching TV as everything feels two dimensional and that I am in some kind of cyberworld. Thank you both for your explanations.


----------



## FoXS

2deepathinker said:


> Thank you! The worst part for me is the ruminating. I am due to pick up some medication, but I am scared to take it. I also kind of feel like "what if I exist only in my head", of course I think that is irrational, but sometimes I feel like I am a set of eyes watching TV as everything feels two dimensional and that I am in some kind of cyberworld. Thank you both for your explanations.


OMG WTF! you have rly get it to the point! Fuck ! these are 100% the thoughts from my head! can this be?!


----------

